# D-Type cube4you cubes



## Doudou (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi everyone ! I just ordered some black D-types... And I just wonder how you did to do them smooth and to find them very fast.
I lubed it, used it a bit... But I can not even get a sub15sec average with it. (normally sub12) 

Did you modify the screws ? Do you have any advice ?

Thanks.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 5, 2008)

My times aren't as fast as yours (PB is 31, avg is 35), but the moment i moved over from Type A to Type D, i shaved 5 seconds off my time. My PB used to be 36s, then i got a type D and now it's down to 31s (which i set on the day i got the type D).

I just lubed it up really nicely and spent a lot of time on the tension. Mine also has a Type A core in.


----------



## Harris Chan (Jun 6, 2008)

My white ones sucked, but my black ones are pretty good (I have doing a few 9s in a row haha). 

I switched the core with a Type A core (the new type) for both one white and one black. I think there's something wrong with the spring on one of the white center, because it doesn't fit into the hole properly (so it unscrews itself and have awkward tension). I should just switch back to the old core, and use that for my other black cubes.


----------



## Steve (Jun 6, 2008)

I like type Ds but they lock up a lot when going really fast so I use type A or type A/storecube combo for normal speedcubing and type D for OH. I hear of many people using type A core but I don't know of any other good mods for type D. I tried cutting down the edges of some pieces with a knife but that went horribly horribly wrong.


----------



## Leviticus (Jun 6, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> My white ones sucked, but my black ones are pretty good (I have doing a few 9s in a row haha).
> 
> I switched the core with a Type A core (the new type) for both one white and one black. I think there's something wrong with the spring on one of the white center, because it doesn't fit into the hole properly (so it unscrews itself and have awkward tension). I should just switch back to the old core, and use that for my other black cubes.



How many cubes did you get if each colour?


----------



## Harris Chan (Jun 6, 2008)

I only ordered one white (so it was hit or miss I guess), and 3 blacks. I changed the core for the one that felt the worse out of the plastic wrap and lubed it, to get an idea of the "worst-case" scenario, and it turned out pretty good. 

I guess if I really wanted to, I could switch the core with another black one, and use the white center cap ontop of a black center kernel, so it's essentially black center with white cubies. Hmm...


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 6, 2008)

My pink one is amazing. It was really slow at first, but I lubed it, and messed around with it for a few days, and now it's awesome.


----------



## nicoJ (Jun 6, 2008)

i'm sorry, but i think i'm confused
aren't A type the better cubes and D type the worse cubes sold?


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 6, 2008)

No.

Anyway, my white Type D is without a doubt the best cube i have ever felt. I actually can't believe how nice my white Type D turns, i wish my black one was the same


----------



## Jai (Jun 6, 2008)

nicoJ said:


> i'm sorry, but i think i'm confused
> aren't A type the better cubes and D type the worse cubes sold?


No, the order of quality of the cubes is not alphabetical; in fact, D is the best (somewhat arguable, though), A is second best, followed by C, then B. I'm not sure where Type E sits in on this, though.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 6, 2008)

Does the cube generally feel alright? Some of mine had skewed screws which made the cube unbalanced until I took them out and put them in again straight. Also, did you just try one or several?


----------



## jonny guitar (Jun 6, 2008)

I am thinking about hitting the 5 colour package deal but I just don't know how I would do with weird coloured cubes aside from white and black.


----------



## shadowpartner (Jun 7, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> My times aren't as fast as yours (PB is 31, avg is 35), but the moment i moved over from Type A to Type D, i shaved 5 seconds off my time. My PB used to be 36s, then i got a type D and now it's down to 31s (which i set on the day i got the type D).
> 
> I just lubed it up really nicely and spent a lot of time on the tension. Mine also has a Type A core in.




im a really weird person,i average 38secs but sometimes i can get till 56 secs and my PB is a surprising 27 secs.
non-lucky,but it was lucky in a sense becasuse i havent mastered fridrich and the oll and pll algs are the ones i know.
so it was 2LLL for the PB.


type D,the problem why u cant unscrew on some cubes is because they actually *put super glue on the screws*which makes a fine , threadless screw and thus u turn and turn but nth happens.

my white one,i got my dad to cut and destroy the core,then i saw those super glue inside.ugh.

changed it to a type A core and now its


----------



## Doudou (Jun 7, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Does the cube generally feel alright? Some of mine had skewed screws which made the cube unbalanced until I took them out and put them in again straight. Also, did you just try one or several?




I have 3 D-type cubes. It's being nicer and nicer... I'm practicing it.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jun 9, 2008)

Well now there's type F's in stock...


----------



## Doudou (Jun 9, 2008)

Has someone already tried them ?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 9, 2008)

Doudou said:


> Has someone already tried them ?



I've done a sub-12 average on a type D.  (I'm normally at 13sec with type A or D, both are very good)


----------



## Leviticus (Jun 9, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Doudou said:
> 
> 
> > Has someone already tried them ?
> ...



He means type F, a lot of people already have type D's, i had mine 2 months ago.


----------



## Guoguodi (Jun 9, 2008)

Just to keep people updated in case they don't keep up with the news, cube4you recently introduced *two* new models available for purchase: Type E, which is the cube manufactured by "Dian Sheng", and Type F. Both cubes are currently only available in white. 

- From what I've gathered the Type E (Dian Sheng) is a decent cube. Will have to wait for more people's reviews though.
- Type F's cubies have an unusual rounded appearance, different from the other DIYs.


----------



## niKo (Jun 9, 2008)

I would think that F's rounded cubies would prevent lockups.. I'll wait for black.

-niKo


----------



## Crossed (Jun 9, 2008)

I've just ordered the new type DIY, Diang Sheng, Type F, and 8 type D's (4 black cubes, and 4 white ones).
I'll write a review of them when I get them.


----------



## Sin-H (Jun 9, 2008)

Doudou said:


> But I can not even get a sub15sec average with it. (normally sub12)


I can't believe this.
I have tried a pink one and my average was 12-13 seconds, as usually
...


----------



## lyk93 (Jun 11, 2008)

i have a type a cube but i don't really like the tension
anyone can help in balancing tension for a diy type a?


----------



## Stefan (Jun 13, 2008)

shadowpartner said:


> type D,the problem why u cant unscrew on some cubes is because they actually *put super glue on the screws*which makes a fine , threadless screw and thus u turn and turn but nth happens.


A threadless screw? How's that supposed to work? Wouldn't it simply slide out while playing with the cube?


----------



## 4ZN_5H4D0W (Jun 16, 2008)

I just ordered a Type F last Friday (13th). Kinda wish I ordered a Type E though.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jun 16, 2008)

*would a mod please*

would a mod please move this to Hardware?
Isn't that where its supposed to be..?


----------



## Erik (Jun 16, 2008)

my experience:
feels nice, sounds nice, times -> crap


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jun 17, 2008)

Erik said:


> my experience:
> feels nice, sounds nice, times -> crap



It feels like a store cube thats been broken in for 1 year.
Thats my description.


----------



## Harris Chan (Jun 17, 2008)

Type D + store cubies = ?


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jun 17, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> Type D + store cubies = ?



= super clackety.


----------



## Kian (Jun 17, 2008)

I just ordered three type d's after I felt one at Da Vinci. It was the best cube that I've ever felt Hopefully they'll turn out the same!


----------



## niKo (Jun 17, 2008)

I really like my Type-D. It turns very smoothly, cuts corners well, and is pretty much unpoppable and lock-up free after a few solves' practice.

And I just got my best solve on it a couple days ago. 13.75, non lucky. My first sub-14.

-niKo


----------



## hdskull (Jun 18, 2008)

Damn, everyone's talking about those type-D's while I'm sitting here with no money to order. I really need to get a 2H cube, lol. I'll get one soon...


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 18, 2008)

hdskull said:


> Damn, everyone's talking about those type-D's while I'm sitting here with no money to order. I really need to get a 2H cube, lol. I'll get one soon...



same with me. 

From what I see, all the really fast people don't like it and some people slower or barely faster than me like it. So I don't really know whether to get it or not. Does a cube really matter that much? So far, it really doesn't for me.


----------



## hdskull (Jun 19, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> same with me.
> 
> From what I see, all the really fast people don't like it and some people slower or barely faster than me like it. So I don't really know whether to get it or not. Does a cube really matter that much? So far, it really doesn't for me.



It doesn't, but I just need a cube for 2H, haha.


----------



## watermelon (Jun 19, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> From what I see, all the really fast people don't like it


I think the US 3x3x3 single solve NR holder likes it...


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 19, 2008)

watermelon said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > From what I see, all the really fast people don't like it
> ...



Do you like all of them? Are some really horrible that they are unuseable, or are people just picky? Can you sub-15 on any type D?
Did you use it to break the NR?


----------



## watermelon (Jun 19, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Do you like all of them? Are some really horrible that they are unuseable, or are people just picky?


I've only tried my own, but of those, I like all of them.


fanwuq said:


> Can you sub-15 on any type D?


I can sub-13 on all of mine.


fanwuq said:


> Did you use it to break the NR?


Yes.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 19, 2008)

watermelon said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Do you like all of them? Are some really horrible that they are unuseable, or are people just picky?
> ...



Thanks! I'll get a type D then.


----------

